# Mail : récupérer les destinataires précédents



## Jacou (27 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous ô macophiles

Je cherche en fait à récupérer toutes les adresses des destinaires précédents.
Alors, bien entendu vous allez me parler du menu fenêtre/detinataires précédents mais avez vous tentez de copier-coller l'ensemble de ces adresses pour les déposer délicatement dans un fichier texte afin de les importer dans MaxbulkMailer par exemple ????
Bah le résultat n'est pas significatif du tout.... :-(

Alors peut-être saurez vous me dire ou est stocké cette base ?

Dans la même venie, savez vous s'il existe l'équivalent de la fenêtre "destinataires précédents" mais dans le style "expéditeurs précédents" ?

Merci pour vos réponses

Bien @ vous

Jacou


----------



## Laurent_h (27 Novembre 2006)

Jacou a dit:


> Salut à tous ô macophiles
> 
> Je cherche en fait à récupérer toutes les adresses des destinaires précédents.
> Alors, bien entendu vous allez me parler du menu fenêtre/detinataires précédents mais avez vous tentez de copier-coller l'ensemble de ces adresses pour les déposer délicatement dans un fichier texte afin de les importer dans MaxbulkMailer par exemple ????
> ...



Tu peux ajouter à ton carnet d'adresse (bouton de droite) toutes celles qui n'y sont pas déjà.
Depuis ton carnet d'adresses, tu peux exporter facilement...


----------



## Jacou (28 Novembre 2006)

bah l'idée justement c'était d'éviter de surcharger mon carnet d'adresses qui déborde déjà un peu...
N'y a t il pas un endroit ou cette base de donnée est stockée ?

Bien @ vous


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Novembre 2006)

Jacou a dit:


> bah l'idée justement c'était d'éviter de surcharger mon carnet d'adresses qui déborde déjà un peu...
> N'y a t il pas un endroit ou cette base de donnée est stockée ?
> 
> Bien @ vous




Le carnet d'adresses te sert juste de tampon, ici. Tu mets les adresses dedans, tu exportes et tu effaces...


----------



## pfraud (23 Juin 2010)

Je sais que çà fait 4 ans mais j'ai trouvé:
Petite maison --> Bibliothèque --> Application support --> Adressbook --> MailRecents-v4.abcdmr

Ouf!
Pour info j'ai cherché un bon moment.
Alors j'ai remplacé ce fichier par celui que j'ai récupéré sur le vieux système et tout va bien.


----------

